# Just got a new pump, but not the one i wanted



## venom6868 (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi All, 

I just received my first pump, at the beginning of June 2011, I had a choice of 3 different pumps, I wanted one that had a Continuos Glucose Monitoring technology, as i play a lot of sports and this would be very beneficial to me as opposed to checking 90mins, 60 mins , before and during sports, as i am doing now to ensure i don't have a hypo. 

My nurse rang me up and told me at the end of may that she could get me pump in a week if i chose the animas pump, i asked about CGM and she told me it would be compatible, so i said sure. I was however still unsure as the Animas vibe was yet to be released, so i rang animas, a rep told me the new technology would be backwards compatible with the pump i would be given. 

On the day i got my pump i received the animas 2020 pump and i asked about compatibility, the rep on the day said that it is not compatible, my nurse just said that there is a possibility of me getting it in the future ( i kind of felt as if she was just trying to shut me up) 

I have read on blogs that there is an EZ upgrade option but when i rang Animas today they said to me i would have to speak to my nurse because they cant send me anything, they gave me no information of the possibility of me getting a Animas Vibe.

Does anyone know if I can get one? or am i just living in dream land?

I am very grateful that i got the pump on the NHS, it is very good for me, but i would have gone for Medtronic, i feel the choice wasn't left to me :-(


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 5, 2011)

Hiya, once the vibe is available you can upgrade to it as far as I know.
Ask Shiv about it, Shiv has all the info  Glad to hear you have a pump though.


----------



## Robster65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi venom. Welcome to the forum. 

I'm afraid I know nothing about pumping but you're in safe hands.

Rob


----------



## shiv (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi, yes if you received a 2020 after something like March 1st this year you are entitled to an upgrade. Ring Animas and ask them about it - I got mine in April and they emailed me to confirm I am part of the upgrade programme 

It will have Dexcom built into it - are you self funding Dexcom I take it?


----------



## venom6868 (Aug 5, 2011)

shiv said:


> Hi, yes if you received a 2020 after something like March 1st this year you are entitled to an upgrade. Ring Animas and ask them about it - I got mine in April and they emailed me to confirm I am part of the upgrade programme
> 
> It will have Dexcom built into it - are you self funding Dexcom I take it?


Hi Shiv, Thanks for taking the time to read and reply, I did ring animas yesterday and a rep told me that there was nothing she could do for me, I can only liaise with my nurse not them directly, is there someone in particular I should speak or email, if you can point me in the right direction that would be awesome. 

In regards to the costing, I don’t know the costs as yet, I just know the peripherals are not covered, what else would I be paying for??


----------



## venom6868 (Aug 5, 2011)

Ok so I just rang animas again and the rep said that in order to get the vibe I would need funding to purchase the new device, when I asked about the upgrade program she said that was at the beginning of the year and no longer running, any ideas???


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 5, 2011)

venom6868 said:


> Ok so I just rang animas again and the rep said that in order to get the vibe I would need funding to purchase the new device, when I asked about the upgrade program she said that was at the beginning of the year and no longer running, any ideas???



Ok I have just rung animas for you.
There is no upgrades now as both pumps are available. So your DSN has misled you. 
What you need to do is contact your dsn and say, say excuse me but I was promised a vibe so where is it. Basically though you only get a vibe if the pct agrees to fund it.  Failing that you need to cough up ?200 for the upgrade yourself.
Spoken to someone else at animas who says what I was told is not strictly correct. If you have been given the 2020 now then there is no upgrade to a vibe. If your pct funds a vibe fine have one from day one. If they don't fund vibe then you can make up the dif and be trained on the vibe. So basicaly what you got is what you get for 4 years. The price dif would be dependant also on what deal Animas has with the pct on providing pumps. So the dif could be up to ?800.


----------



## shiv (Aug 5, 2011)

Very weird.

I was told by my Animas rep (venom, call Animas, tell them where you live and then they can put you in touch with yours) that the upgrade was for anyone who had a 2020 before the Vibe was available (from a certain date). The Vibe as far as I know has not actually gone onto the market - it finally got its CE marking a few weeks ago etc - I was told this would be in August.

Sorry - was only passing on info that I had been told. It makes sense that if both are available that you would have to pick one or the other. I'll email my contact and ask on your behalf if they are available to order.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 5, 2011)

shiv said:


> Very weird.
> 
> I was told by my Animas rep (venom, call Animas, tell them where you live and then they can put you in touch with yours) that the upgrade was for anyone who had a 2020 before the Vibe was available (from a certain date). The Vibe as far as I know has not actually gone onto the market - it finally got its CE marking a few weeks ago etc - I was told this would be in August.
> 
> Sorry - was only passing on info that I had been told. It makes sense that if both are available that you would have to pick one or the other. I'll email my contact and ask on your behalf if they are available to order.



The vibes are def available as spoke to a rep this pm they are training people on them now. The user manual is even on line as well.


----------



## venom6868 (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi guys 

Thanks for all the information, you really have gone above and beyond to get the information for me, for that I am very grateful. 

It would seem there is little chance of me getting the Vibe, it was a long struggle for me to get the pump itself, I will email my nurse on monday and see what happens. Ill keep you posted.


----------



## Ellie Jones (Aug 6, 2011)

Have you got anything in writing from you team that say's that you chose the animas vibe e-mail perhaps?  Even if it's you saying can I have the animas vibe...  Could be a leverage that you didn't get what you asked for and or lead to believe what was promised!

If it's a case of no go, don't be too disapointed as there is always the chance that even just using your pump you will be able to deliver your insulin as necessary while doing your sport that you are either avoid the need to test or cut testing down to a minimum!

I remember I was gutted as I wanted the 2020 but end up with a Roche spirit pump, not even a wizard insight on it..  But looking back having the spirit and having to workout everything myself has at the end of the day been a advantage rather than a disavantage..


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 6, 2011)

venom6868 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Thanks for all the information, you really have gone above and beyond to get the information for me, for that I am very grateful.
> 
> It would seem there is little chance of me getting the Vibe, it was a long struggle for me to get the pump itself, I will email my nurse on monday and see what happens. Ill keep you posted.



Hiya,
The 2020 is a very good little pump from what I can gather so don't be to disheartened by the outcome.
You do have another option and that is to contact Advanced Therapeutics
http://www.advancedtherapeuticsuk.com/home who sell the Dexcom
 seven plus. It's non prescription and the firm are more than helpful.


----------



## steelcat (Aug 13, 2011)

I have a 2020 and have also been told that you will be automatically upgraded as long as the DSN ticked the upgrade option on the order form. I am still waiting to be upgraded though.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 14, 2011)

Well people are now using the Vibe in the UK. Are you sure your DSN ticked the box?
It sounds as if some people are being misled 



> steelcat
> I have a 2020 and have also been told that you will be automatically upgraded as long as the DSN ticked the upgrade option on the order form. I am still waiting to be upgraded though.


----------



## shiv (Aug 14, 2011)

I don't think that's the case Sue - when I spoke to my Animas rep she said that when they give you the Vibe, they have to come to your hospital to show your team/DSN about the CGM feature. So could just be a case of waiting for a mutual start date.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 14, 2011)

shiv said:


> I don't think that's the case Sue - when I spoke to my Animas rep she said that when they give you the Vibe, they have to come to your hospital to show your team/DSN about the CGM feature. So could just be a case of waiting for a mutual start date.



Hi Shiv,
you lost me  what's not the case? People are using the vibe in the UK as a poster on another forum has one he lives in Windsor. He is having a session with the rep this week to show him how the sensor works.
 I was told by the rep for this area if I wanted a vibe and was going to use sensors he would show it all to me on the day of training at home address. 
Or do you mean that some haven't had the box ticked or been misled.
I know my PCT will not fund pumps with cgm compatability as the pumps are more expensive.
The vibe manual is on line as well if you want to read it  As 99% of sensors are not funded what's it to do with the hospital teams anyway? 

Animas needs to get their act together so they all sing from the same hymn sheet


----------



## shiv (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi Sue just going with what my rep told me - that they had to train hospital teams. I am going to go back and query this now 

edit Sue, if poss, could you find out how the people you know have been upgraded - ie were they sent it by courier or did they meet their rep in person, etc etc?? Thanks


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 15, 2011)

shiv said:


> Hi Sue just going with what my rep told me - that they had to train hospital teams. I am going to go back and query this now
> 
> edit Sue, if poss, could you find out how the people you know have been upgraded - ie were they sent it by courier or did they meet their rep in person, etc etc?? Thanks



Hi Shiv,
the one I saw on another forum was a new pumper, So not to sure about the upgrade system in place. I know that I was offered a replacement pump for my Cozmo and it was a case of if I wanted to pay for the upgrade to a vibe I could and home training would be given, (My pct will not fund the vibe)

I realise you are only going on what your rep told you, same as I'm doing for my info lol. Hence why I say animas need to get their act together.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 15, 2011)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Hi Shiv,
> the one I saw on another forum was a new pumper, So not to sure about the upgrade system in place. I know that I was offered a replacement pump for my Cozmo and it was a case of if I wanted to pay for the upgrade to a vibe I could and home training would be given, (My pct will not fund the vibe)
> 
> I realise you are only going on what your rep told you, same as I'm doing for my info lol. Hence why I say animas need to get their act together.



Every time you mention Cozmo I think of Les Dawson (which probably means nothing to someone of Shiv's tender years!)


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 15, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Every time you mention Cozmo I think of Les Dawson (which probably means nothing to someone of Shiv's tender years!)



I hate to say this but it means nothing to me either


----------



## Northerner (Aug 15, 2011)

Pumper_Sue said:


> I hate to say this but it means nothing to me either



He was one of Dawson's comedy creations, probably very politically incorrect these days 







p.s. apologies for going off topic!


----------

